# so depressed now :(



## harryallard (Jan 9, 2009)

while checking up on my pregnant female ghost today, i found the male in a weird position.

i took him out and it turns out he is dying, he will just lay in any position i put him in and will not eat anything, i have even tried to give him meat, but he's not chomping.

the only sign of life is tiny occasional movement

should he go in the freezer?


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 9, 2009)

It's end of the adventure for him i'm afraid...

Sorry to hear tha.. was he old?

the freezer will only bring death a little faster.


----------



## revmdn (Jan 9, 2009)

Sorry to hear about it, but it sounds like he will live on though his children.


----------



## harryallard (Jan 10, 2009)

He got euthanized  

He wasn't too old, I think it may have been fungal so I moved the female.

Yeah I'm going to keep one ooth to honour him


----------



## Rick (Jan 10, 2009)

harryallard said:


> He got euthanized  He wasn't too old, I think it may have been fungal so I moved the female.
> 
> Yeah I'm going to keep one ooth to honour him


What do you mean fungal? Got any proof of that?


----------



## harryallard (Jan 20, 2009)

a blackened joint on the forelimb


----------

